# Race choosing help needed



## Arclightning engineer (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been thinking of starting an army, but I'm noy sure of which race. I have never played wargames but I'm a pretty good strategist. Tomb kings And dwarves have been the ones i've mostly thought of. All advice is welcome!


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I play neither right now so I can't give to much advice. But I can tell you a few things 
1: There is a tale going around that dwarfs are getting a update soon so if you like metal models this may be your last chance once they switch them all out to finecast.

2: Some models may get redone so if any really stand out this again may be your last chance.

3: Dwarfs have alot of cannon's and slow moving guys so you basically sit back shoot and get ready for the charge. Also they do alot of runes and no magic so the magic phase doesn't really exist which helps being new and all.

Tombkings have pretty good shooting can res their skull's but there troops die out quick and they depend alot on chariots and hirophant "meaning if your main spellcaster dies your army starts to die"


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

So, the two listed armies you are in to shooty, hard to kill stuff, or you just like the models. Going on the point of 'ease to play' tomb kings and dwarves are probably the two easiest. Dwarves have no magic phase & the shooting phase for tomb kings is 'my Archers hit on 5's, wound on whatever take saves'. 
For a new player go what models you think look the coolest then maybe when you get more experienced you can decide for yourslef


----------



## Arclightning engineer (Jul 9, 2012)

If I start playing one of them, will they run out of tactics when I become more advanced? Wouldn't want to buy a new army soon.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

this is how i choose armies.
if you were a general who would you rather have defending you a horde of undead skeletons,rows and rows of dwarven machinery or say hundreds of intelligent magic ratmen


----------



## Arclightning engineer (Jul 9, 2012)

What about lizardmen? Could they be an viable option?


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Lizardmen are an excellent choice as a first army. It is extremely competitive and has a lot of decent options. It has good shooting/skirmish units (salamanders, skinks, chameleon skinks), monsters (stegs), and decent core (saurus, ranked and skirmisher skinks, and mixed skink kroxigor units) and special infantry (temple guard) and the best magic caster in the game.


----------



## Arclightning engineer (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm actually starting to think the lizardmen would be be my type of army. But it's probably gonna take a while before I get to the shop so it's very possible that I'm going to change my mind.


----------

